# Audio: CA Congress Rep. Duncan Hunter. Not just a vaper but also a DIY'er



## Alex (12/1/16)

*CA Rep. Duncan Hunter talks to SFATA about vaping*

California Congressman Duncan Hunter speaks with Cynthia Cabrera of SFATA on his switch to Vaping, Vaping in the Military, HR 2058, Nancy Pelosi, and the political landscape, among other topics.



via reddit: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic..._congress_rep_duncan_hunter_not_just_a_vaper/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

